# Ventura Coach Accused of Inappropriate Acts



## Grace T. (Jul 11, 2017)

So a coach up in Ventura County (DOC for the Eagles at least at one point) has been arrested for allegedly inappropriate contact with a female minor.  Story attached.  Reiterate my point in the drug thread...stuff like this is a greater threat and despite all the controls they have in place, it still happens. 

http://www.toacorn.com/news/2017-07-06/Front_Page/Youth_soccer_coach_accused_of_having_sexual_relati.html

http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2017/07/12/youth-soccer-coach-accused-lewd-acts-child/470570001/


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 11, 2017)

Many comments to make about this but to start with how about the rationalization by the club president that it was an "isolated event that happened many years ago".... Does that make it not so bad?  I think it would have been better if she left that part off her email out to the club.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 11, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Interesting snip from the club


The girl was 14. He was 37-allegedly. This occurred over the course of two years. It's a small soccer world. Who else knew about this.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 11, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> Many comments to make about this but to start with how about the rationalization by the club president that it was an "isolated event that happened many years ago".... Does that make it not so bad?  I think it would have been better if she left that part off her email out to the club.


Perhaps the Eagles president could have focused on how the safety and well-being of their players is their first priority and how they are saddened that a player, at the hands of one of their own coaches, may have been irreparably harmed. Seems like her personal friendship with VT and minimizing the alledged crime is her number one priority. I wish I were suprised. We left Eagles because of lack of principled leadership from the top down.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 11, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> We left Eagles because of lack of principled leadership from the top down.


You aren't the only one I've heard this from. We were warned off this club for that reason by numerous people including one of DS training partners even though they have a reputation for winning. At first I thought it might just be sour grapes including from families that couldn't make the a teams or the MSA folks after the field disputes but enough people chime in and you begin to wonder.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jul 12, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> This feels like one of those instances where more and more girls come foward as the case develops.


For the sake of the Girls and the Families, I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Overlap (Jul 12, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> So a coach up in Ventura County (DOC for the Eagles at least at one point) has been arrested for allegedly inappropriate contact with a female minor.  Story attached.  Reiterate my point in the drug thread...stuff like this is a greater threat and despite all the controls they have in place, it still happens.
> 
> http://www.toacorn.com/news/2017-07-06/Front_Page/Youth_soccer_coach_accused_of_having_sexual_relati.html
> 
> http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2017/07/12/youth-soccer-coach-accused-lewd-acts-child/470570001/


Wow! very sad if true, I know several young ladies that have played for him and had good things to say....at a loss for words


----------



## Overlap (Jul 12, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> The girl was 14. He was 37-allegedly. This occurred over the course of two years. It's a small soccer world. Who else knew about this.


WTH!!!...2 years???


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> It is crazy....what is really nuts is how unbelievably common it is....it is horrifying....google *soccer coach lewd acts *and you get results from rec, club, high school, etc. of coaches/teachers taking advantage of their position of power and taking advantage of kids.  It is horrible that a person of would do this to a child and abuse that power to inflict that kind of damage on a kid.
> 
> Maybe background checks and finger prints are not enough....I don't know what the right answer is, but how do you catch/identify somebody that has not been caught or previously...what controls do you put in place?
> 
> You just feel horrible for the young lady and her family....very brave of her to step forward.


And you can't catch someone before his first transgression, no matter how effective your method.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 13, 2017)

And most  do not want to believe it is true and think the victim is lying,  and most victims are afraid to come forward or are convinced that they are an active, willing and adult participant in the situation.  Until years later when they are an adult and have to get therapy to realize what happened to them and are then brave enough to come forward to finally tell someone


----------



## gkrent (Jul 13, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> what controls do you put in place?


Mandatory pervert testing.  I can get behind that for sure.  Now someone has to invent the test...


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 13, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> It is crazy....what is really nuts is how unbelievably common it is....it is horrifying....google *soccer coach lewd acts *and you get results from rec, club, high school, etc. of coaches/teachers taking advantage of their position of power and taking advantage of kids.  It is horrible that a person of would do this to a child and abuse that power to inflict that kind of damage on a kid.
> 
> Maybe background checks and finger prints are not enough....I don't know what the right answer is, but how do you catch/identify somebody that has not been caught or previously...what controls do you put in place?
> 
> You just feel horrible for the young lady and her family....very brave of her to step forward.


How common is it? Any statistics? How many cases in relation to adult/child sports interactions? 
I think it is incredibly rare, not common at all.


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> Maybe background checks and finger prints are not enough....I don't know what the right answer is, but how do you catch/identify somebody that has not been caught or previously...what controls do you put in place?


The control is parents making sure there are not any opportunities for this to happen by watching practices and chaperoning trips.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 13, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> It is crazy....what is really nuts is how unbelievably common it is....it is horrifying....google *soccer coach lewd acts *and you get results from rec, club, high school, etc. of coaches/teachers taking advantage of their position of power and taking advantage of kids.  It is horrible that a person of would do this to a child and abuse that power to inflict that kind of damage on a kid.
> 
> Maybe background checks and finger prints are not enough....I don't know what the right answer is, but how do you catch/identify somebody that has not been caught or previously...what controls do you put in place?
> 
> You just feel horrible for the young lady and her family....very brave of her to step forward.


I did the same yesterday-


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> The control is parents making sure there are not any opportunities for this to happen by watching practices and chaperoning trips.


Exactly.  I don't miss practices or games.  My wife and I are very involved with both our daughters and their lives.   This could be any person, any age, any profession.   

This is also the reason when I coached I was never alone with any girl at any time.   For the protection of all involved.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 13, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Exactly.  I don't miss practices or games.  My wife and I are very involved with both our daughters and their lives.   This could be any person, any age, any profession.
> 
> This is also the reason when I coached I was never alone with any girl at any time.   For the protection of all involved.


Yes, I agree with the second sentence. But, I can't imagine any lewd acts happening at practice or games, although that's where the "relationship" is fostered.  No blame to the victims, but I wish they would give more details in these incidents as to how it progressed as a learning tool for parents. Best guess is that there had to be multiple opportunities alone with the girl (or contact via social media, email, text.)


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> The control is parents making sure there are not any opportunities for this to happen by watching practices and chaperoning trips.


 Exactly. But all kids are not lucky enough to have parents like you and me. I wasn't. Predators look for kids who do not have involved, connected parents. They single them out, pay extra attention to them.  They tell them that their parents don't understand them but that they do. These kids are craving attention.  The best defense against this is maintaining a close relationship with your child. And God forbid a coach or teacher puts them in an uncomfortable position, or does something inappropriate,  they will come to you right away and tell you before it becomes an ongoing situation and their own guilt and shame prevents them from telling anyone until 1en years later.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 13, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Exactly. But all kids are not lucky enough to have parents like you and me. I wasn't. Predators look for kids who do not have involved, connected parents. They single them out, pay extra attention to them.  They tell them that their parents don't understand them but that they do. These kids are craving attention.  The best defense against this is maintaining a close relationship with your child. And God forbid a coach or teacher puts them in an uncomfortable position, or does something inappropriate,  they will come to you right away and tell you before it becomes an ongoing situation and their own guilt and shame prevents them from telling anyone until 1en years later.


Makes me wonder how you know how a child predator is thinking.


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Makes me wonder how you know how a child predator is thinking.


Not certain why anyone would find this funny.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Makes me wonder how you know how a child predator is thinking.


I know, because I was an 8 year old victim of one.


----------



## outside! (Jul 13, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> I know, because I was an 8 year old victim of one.


Thanks for speaking out with your perspective.

DD's has been fortunate to be on teams that always had a core of involved moms. As a dad I do what I can to help the team but I feel better knowing there are moms looking out for the girls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> Not certain why anyone would find this funny.


My u16 daughter has absolutely loved 2 out of the 3 club soccer coaches she has had and it makes me sick to think we have to really be fearful of such garbage. We also go to all games and practices and privates, but I am pretty sure it didn't happen at those. The parents might have to take some of the responsibility for this as well.
Sucks all around.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 13, 2017)

With most of if not all DD's with a cell phone these days it makes this topic on point.  Cell phone, text messaging players, Instagram, Facebook, Snapchat, twitter, email, combined with a club soccer culture in Socal that is ultra competitive where coaches and club directors want more and more access to players who are minors. Coaches almost mandate no communication with parents only players, many coaches try or seek out to communicate via text or email directly with players. setting up group texts for players and coach.  Most clubs have no protocol for after practice meetings with players. Should be on field in full view of everyone with parent present ( or close by) . If players have questions than same should apply. Not in parking lots or locker rooms etc. And this just refers to your current club coach, not even getting into the texts or emails from coaches recruiting or personal training coaches etc.  Maybe incidents like this are not that common but frankly one is too many. The real danger is access. Access equals the opportunity for this situation to occur. Does your DD's principal, or PE teacher text her on the cell or email her. No! Then why why should a soccer coach. Does your DD's science teacher follow her on Instagram. No! Than should her or A soccer coach. Probably not. But many do. The hard truth is we as parents needs to take back some of this access. Maybe give these guys something to think about, put some pause in the back of their heads. These are not college players or mini pros, they are 10-18 year olds. Coaches need to be open with training, show their product, demonstrate their character through actions not talk. Allow parents access to them and to understand who they are.  If your that good of a coach you should have no issue with this. If your insecure or a diva coach than imo that's an issue. Too many old school minded men still coaching and in charge of our DDs, not enough women not enough ex players. Just my thoughts.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 13, 2017)

As a coach, I communicate with parents a ton.  Text. Email. Lunch. Beer. Coffee.  Player evaluations.  Etc. 
My team is an 04, so that is 12 and 13 year olds.  They all have phones.  I've gotten a few direct texts from players in the last month.  Their parent gave them my phone number.  
I sent a message out saying "I'm glad that your player is comfortable enough to reach out to me directly.  And I'm glad that you are comfortable enough to give them my phone number. But from now on, if a player has to Text me, they MUST include their parent on the message."  
I have an Instagram and musically account that I use to watch my kids stuff.  I'm not very active on them. I'm more of a facebooker.  I do NOT ever add anyone under the age of 30 as a friend.  But a lot of kids (players and my kids friends) will request to follow me. 
Times have changed and parents need to be super on top of all of the new commucations avenues that kids have access to.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 13, 2017)

At two clubs I know of including mine players have been explicitly told that they are to communicate directly with their coach either verbally or via email or text. Coaches want players to express themselves or their concerns, not have their parents do it for them.
I like your approach. I think it's appropriate and reasonable but can tell you the absolute opposite is happening at the top clubs in SOCAL. They don't want parents in the communication chain. If you ask to be included you are "that parent". Now mind you I could care less but I can tell you a lot of parents go along with that plan because they have been convinced it's part of some greater "coaching". 
Again I am shocked and appalled at what soccer coaches get away with in their treatment of adolescents.  Never ever seen the same type of behavior in ANY OTHER SPORT.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> As a coach, I communicate with parents a ton.  Text. Email. Lunch. Beer. Coffee.  Player evaluations.  Etc.
> My team is an 04, so that is 12 and 13 year olds.  They all have phones.  I've gotten a few direct texts from players in the last month.  Their parent gave them my phone number.
> I sent a message out saying "I'm glad that your player is comfortable enough to reach out to me directly.  And I'm glad that you are comfortable enough to give them my phone number. But from now on, if a player has to Text me, they MUST include their parent on the message."
> I have an Instagram and musically account that I use to watch my kids stuff.  I'm not very active on them. I'm more of a facebooker.  I do NOT ever add anyone under the age of 30 as a friend.  But a lot of kids (players and my kids friends) will request to follow me.
> Times have changed and parents need to be super on top of all of the new commucations avenues that kids have access to.


In theory that's great. But coaches can't shift responsibility of their actions to anybody else. Just because a coach did not give his phone or email to a player and a parent did doesn't mean anything.  The club and coach must have written measures and protocols that protect the club,  themselves, and the player. I doubt your club will fund your legal fees.  The argument in a court of law of well the parent said it was ok to text a minor will not hold up. Even if the coach did nothing wrong. Is it worth 18 months at least of your life for a trial and who knows how much money. Not to mention you will never coach again. College players rarely text or email their coach or want to for that matter. Yes exceptions do occur for scheduling issues , classes etc, but most use office hours and sit down with the head coach of it's a soccer issue. Or talk after training. So why is a 12 -13 year old girl texting an adult male coach for any reason ok. Nothing good comes from that long term. Talk on the field, in person where players and coaches need to look each other in the eye and communicate. Imo too Many hide behind technology to communicate to avoid a potential conflict.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 13, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> At two clubs I know of including mine players have been explicitly told that they are to communicate directly with their coach either verbally or via email or text. Coaches want players to express themselves or their concerns, not have their parents do it for them.
> I like your approach. I think it's appropriate and reasonable but can tell you the absolute opposite is happening at the top clubs in SOCAL. They don't want parents in the communication chain. If you ask to be included you are "that parent". Now mind you I could care less but I can tell you a lot of parents go along with that plan because they have been convinced it's part of some greater "coaching".
> Again I am shocked and appalled at what soccer coaches get away with in their treatment of adolescents.  Never ever seen the same type of behavior in ANY OTHER SPORT.


I'm all to familiar with this new method of coaches wanting and seeking out zero accountability. I wish in my job I could say that i alone decide who I will and will not talk to. Must be great.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> With most of if not all DD's with a cell phone these days it makes this topic on point.  Cell phone, text messaging players, Instagram, Facebook, Snapchat, twitter, email, combined with a club soccer culture in Socal that is ultra competitive where coaches and club directors want more and more access to players who are minors. Coaches almost mandate no communication with parents only players, many coaches try or seek out to communicate via text or email directly with players. setting up group texts for players and coach.  Most clubs have no protocol for after practice meetings with players. Should be on field in full view of everyone with parent present ( or close by) . If players have questions than same should apply. Not in parking lots or locker rooms etc. And this just refers to your current club coach, not even getting into the texts or emails from coaches recruiting or personal training coaches etc.  Maybe incidents like this are not that common but frankly one is too many. The real danger is access. Access equals the opportunity for this situation to occur. Does your DD's principal, or PE teacher text her on the cell or email her. No! Then why why should a soccer coach. Does your DD's science teacher follow her on Instagram. No! Than should her or A soccer coach. Probably not. But many do. The hard truth is we as parents needs to take back some of this access. Maybe give these guys something to think about, put some pause in the back of their heads. These are not college players or mini pros, they are 10-18 year olds. Coaches need to be open with training, show their product, demonstrate their character through actions not talk. Allow parents access to them and to understand who they are.  If your that good of a coach you should have no issue with this. If your insecure or a diva coach than imo that's an issue. Too many old school minded men still coaching and in charge of our DDs, not enough women not enough ex players. Just my thoughts.


Couldn't agree more. Why is club X following a 14 year old? Who is running That account? It's creepy. 
Why do 14 year olds have 2700 followers? Where are their parents?
Why do 12 year olds have marketing Instagrams?

Yes we can judge you if you put it out there.

Something to be said for privacy nowadays. The internet is forever. What is cute when you are 12 not so much at 17 when trying to be taken seriously for college. These Instagrams are nothing short of embarrassing and don't even get me started in VSCO! 

Pro tip ladies look at the camera. Smile. You aren't "artsy" by staring to your left or at your get in every picture. Smh


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> I'm all to familiar with this new method of coaches wanting and seeking out zero accountability. I wish in my job I could say that i alone decide who I will and will not talk to. Must be great.


Famous quote a a tryout two years ago- "your mommies and daddies are not welcome to call me". Top team. 
The girls were asked to not tell us stuff. Happens all the time. 
Also wary of those without children but hey that's a whole other story. For me the coaches following them in Instagram and the clubs is alarming and always has been


----------



## timbuck (Jul 13, 2017)

I hope my post didn't sound like I was passing the blame to parents for not being responsible with their kids communication devices.  1,000,000% if a coach does anything inappropriate it is on that coach for being a creep and he should be beaten in the streets for it.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2017)

For what it's worth, in the little they give on team management in the E License, at least for my course back in spring, CalSouth is encouraging coaches not to communicate/facebook/or other social media with minors.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 13, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> I remember coming across the nations stats
> 
> 1 : 9 Boys / 1 : 4 Girls are molested nation wide.
> 
> ...


10% of boys and 25% of girls are molested? Not true.  Cite your stats.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 13, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Famous quote a a tryout two years ago- "your mommies and daddies are not welcome to call me". Top team.
> The girls were asked to not tell us stuff. Happens all the time.
> Also wary of those without children but hey that's a whole other story. For me the coaches following them in Instagram and the clubs is alarming and always has been


We have heard the same message from several coaches - excluding parents from communication and texting/social media between minor girls and adult male coaches, also coaches telling the players that parents are not to know what is discussed


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 13, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> At two clubs I know of including mine players have been explicitly told that they are to communicate directly with their coach either verbally or via email or text. Coaches want players to express themselves or their concerns, not have their parents do it for them.
> I like your approach. I think it's appropriate and reasonable but can tell you the absolute opposite is happening at the top clubs in SOCAL. They don't want parents in the communication chain. If you ask to be included you are "that parent". Now mind you I could care less but I can tell you a lot of parents go along with that plan because they have been convinced it's part of some greater "coaching".
> Again I am shocked and appalled at what soccer coaches get away with in their treatment of adolescents.  Never ever seen the same type of behavior in ANY OTHER SPORT.


Gymnastics


----------



## LifeisGood (Jul 13, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> I remember coming across the nations stats
> 
> 1 : 9 Boys / 1 : 4 Girls are molested nation wide.
> 
> ...


This is terrible what likely happened to this girl and potentially others that may have been in contact with this coach, but please don't throw out garbage statistics out there, like you mentioned above.  Those are completely incorrect.  They are like the statistics that are used that something like 1 in 3 college students will be sexually assaulted in college, but if you look at how the study was conducted, even an unwanted advance is considered an assault as it pertained to the study, in order to justify the intent of the person conducting the study.  

I don't know you, but please don't throw out baseless statistics that may lead some to think many of these coaches, teachers, etc, are child molesters that you and your children should be afraid of.  It's a great disservice and insult to the vast majority of GOOD men and women who teach and work with all of your children.  Obviously, you should be diligent parents and involved in your child's school and sports, but painting such a broad and inaccurate brush over all the people who do so much good for our kids is infuriating.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 13, 2017)

LifeisGood said:


> This is terrible what likely happened to this girl and potentially others that may have been in contact with this coach, but please don't throw out garbage statistics out there, like you mentioned above.  Those are completely incorrect.  They are like the statistics that are used that something like 1 in 3 college students will be sexually assaulted in college, but if you look at how the study was conducted, even an unwanted advance is considered an assault as it pertained to the study, in order to justify the intent of the person conducting the study.
> 
> I don't know you, but please don't throw out baseless statistics that may lead some to think many of these coaches, teachers, etc, are child molesters that you and your children should be afraid of.  It's a great disservice and insult to the vast majority of GOOD men and women who teach and work with all of your children.  Obviously, you should be diligent parents and involved in your child's school and sports, but painting such a broad and inaccurate brush over all the people who do so much good for our kids is infuriating.


Well I will just jump in here with both feet and say that put me in the camp of HELL YES an unwanted advance is an assault when it's a minor child or for that matter any women. Get a grip. Ok sure the stats are weak and not sourced. Here's my broad stroke. This mentality is BS. Our DD's are the good ones. If coaches really care I'd hear more about  this topic from them rather than keep your parents away.  But it's radio silence business as usual in the coaching community. Are coaches doing so much good for our kids? Or are they simply doing their job.  I love to take that poll on the forum. Your infuriated about parents having an open discussion on a parent soccer forum about a soccer coach sexually assaulting a minor. Really ok.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 14, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> Well I will just jump in here with both feet and say that put me in the camp of HELL YES an unwanted advance is an assault when it's a minor child or for that matter any women. Get a grip. Ok sure the stats are weak and not sourced. Here's my broad stroke. This mentality is BS. Our DD's are the good ones. If coaches really care I'd hear more about  this topic from them rather than keep your parents away.  But it's radio silence business as usual in the coaching community. Are coaches doing so much good for our kids? Or are they simply doing their job.  I love to take that poll on the forum. Your infuriated about parents having an open discussion on a parent soccer forum about a soccer coach sexually assaulting a minor. Really ok.


No. The poster claimed 25% of girls in this country are molested, not that they are asked out on a date. This is patently false, and such hyperbole is lame.


----------



## gkrent (Jul 14, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> No. The poster claimed 25% of girls in this country are molested, not that they are asked out on a date. This is patently false, and such hyperbole is lame.


Actually, its pretty close:  https://victimsofcrime.org/media/reporting-on-child-sexual-abuse/child-sexual-abuse-statistics


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 14, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Famous quote a a tryout two years ago- "your mommies and daddies are not welcome to call me". Top team.
> The girls were asked to not tell us stuff. Happens all the time.
> Also wary of those without children but hey that's a whole other story. For me the coaches following them in Instagram and the clubs is alarming and always has been


There are a few (male) coaches from a different club than ours who used to follow my daughter. She said she received follow requests from them. They would even comment on soccer related pictures. Of course I made her block them. Why would a coach need to follow 12 year old girls on instagram? I looked at who these coaches were following, and it was all young players from many different clubs. I would be concerned, to say the least, if that was our coach.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jul 14, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Famous quote a a tryout two years ago- "your mommies and daddies are not welcome to call me". Top team.
> The girls were asked to not tell us stuff. Happens all the time.


I am at a complete and total loss for words.  If those words came out of the mouth of my kid's coach we would find a different club. Stunned that a coach would say this.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 14, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Actually, its pretty close:  https://victimsofcrime.org/media/reporting-on-child-sexual-abuse/child-sexual-abuse-statistics


The cited page references statistics from one researcher (wow he's creepy) and claims 20% of girls and 5% of boys are "is a victim of child sexual abuse" (no definition). As lifeisgood noted, many of these studies that push agendas define "child sexual abuse" to include all sorts of conduct that most would not consider molestation, including children playing games with each other's privates at young ages, someone making a sexual advance, or even being exposed to pornography (even inadvertently.)

OTOH, a Bureau of Justice Statistics report shows 1.6 % of teens are victims of sexual assault.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Jul 14, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Interesting snip from the club


"We have never, until now, known of any issues with any of our coaches with law enforcement."

Interesting choice of words here. Written as such, it leaves the possibility that the club could have previously been made aware of issues of this nature from sources other than law enforcement (I.e. Parents, players, other coaches).


----------



## mkg68 (Jul 14, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Actually, its pretty close:  https://victimsofcrime.org/media/reporting-on-child-sexual-abuse/child-sexual-abuse-statistics


A Bureau of Justice Statistics report shows 1.6 % (sixteen out of one thousand) of children between the ages of 12-17 were victims of rape/sexual assault.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 14, 2017)

Are they including all child sex charges as "sexual assault"?  There are several individual types of acts that are each labeled and charged separately - also, these stats are for teens - does not include those victims under 12 so % would be higher after including them.  

At the end of the day, does it matter if it is 1% or 25%?  I know it doesn't to the victim that experiences life long consequences


----------



## Overlap (Jul 15, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Have any large clubs been forced to close over a situation where board members decided to deal with issues such as this internally instead of getting the authorities involved?
> 
> (By no means am I saying thats whats going on here)


this could be a first....


----------



## dreamz (Jul 15, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Have any large clubs been forced to close over a situation where board members decided to deal with issues such as this internally instead of getting the authorities involved?
> 
> (By no means am I saying thats whats going on here)


Like Joe Paterno did with Jerry Sandusky? Turn a blind eye and maybe it will stop or go away? Does the club leadership get held responsible over something like this? Maybe not with in a criminal suit but a civil one?  It's just bad all the way around and what this must have done to this poor girls life we will never know. And all because a grown ass man thought he was above reproach and that this was ok. It's deplorable and sickening on every level.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 17, 2017)

Did this case get tried yet?  Pretty sure we should still consider innocent until proven guilty.   If guilty and if the club knew, an example should be made of them.   Until then, we wait.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 17, 2017)

dreamz said:


> Like Joe Paterno did with Jerry Sandusky? Turn a blind eye and maybe it will stop or go away? Does the club leadership get held responsible over something like this? Maybe not with in a criminal suit but a civil one?  It's just bad all the way around and what this must have done to this poor girls life we will never know. And all because a grown ass man thought he was above reproach and that this was ok. It's deplorable and sickening on every level.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 17, 2017)

No it hasn't been tried yet. Vince reappears in courton August 31. Since he's been a girls coach for 20 years, if others have something to add, either in favor of guilt,innocence, or personal experience, they have time to come forward.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Did this case get tried yet?  Pretty sure we should still consider innocent until proven guilty.   If guilty and if the club knew, an example should be made of them.   Until then, we wait.


Bushwa.  "Innocent until proven guilty" is a legal guideline (and it is often ignored) not a personal moral or social constraint.


----------



## Fact (Jul 17, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> When you have a conversation with a detective about an alleged crime and they end up arresting you on the spot.........the word innocent has little meaning


What caught my attention in the article was that based on the conversation the police had with him, they decided to arrest him.  It makes it sound like he said something incriminating.  But he is innocent until proven guilty and even then juries get it wrong sometimes. And there is no evidence that the Eagles know anything so lets not start bashing them for this.  Poor choice of words by the DOC who is also a good friend does not make them guilty of turning a blind eye.  Remember people, not all soccer coaches can be rocket scientists.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 26, 2017)

looking at all the teams that attended the Eagles summer classic - business as usual...  Just curious, does anyone thing that the club should have some accountability if the coach is convicted?  In the media the president said there were no changes to be made in policies or club rules.   There must be something that they might tighten up to make something like this less likely to happen ?  If there are restrictions around coach-player contact outside of practice and games that would help to prevent opportunities.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 26, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> looking at all the teams that attended the Eagles summer classic - business as usual...  Just curious, does anyone thing that the club should have some accountability if the coach is convicted?  In the media the president said there were no changes to be made in policies or club rules.   There must be something that they might tighten up to make something like this less likely to happen ?  If there are restrictions around coach-player contact outside of practice and games that would help to prevent opportunities.


I would assume that if the coach is convicted there will be a civil suit from the victim with her going after the coach, club, CalSouth and US Soccer. I was talking to a friend, attorney, about this case and he said he would sue them all.  It would never make it to court since the club, CalSouth and US Soccer have insurance to cover this type of thing and would settle out of court.  He said he would probably start at $4-5 million and probably settle for $1-3 million.


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 26, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> looking at all the teams that attended the Eagles summer classic - business as usual...  Just curious, does anyone thing that the club should have some accountability if the coach is convicted?  In the media the president said there were no changes to be made in policies or club rules.   There must be something that they might tighten up to make something like this less likely to happen ?  If there are restrictions around coach-player contact outside of practice and games that would help to prevent opportunities.


Key word there is "business"....VT was a winning coach. If you had your eye on a  scholarship, VT was the man. He delivered on this for many players and families and many of these grateful Eagles parents were present in support of VT at his arraignment. A coach like that, who affords a club such bragging rights and makes their program so attractive to hopeful parents willing to pay 2000$/ye to have the club develop their little player into the next big thing, is valued, respected and possibly even...protected. Eagles SC is "family run" and like many families, there is a fair amount of dysfunction. At best, they were in denial. At worst, they were protecting their asset and reputation. Either way they should be held accountable if he is found guilty.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Key word there is "business"....VT was a winning coach. If you had your eye on a  scholarship, VT was the man. He delivered on this for many players and families and many of these grateful Eagles parents were present in support of VT at his arraignment. A coach like that, who affords a club such bragging rights and makes their program so attractive to hopeful parents willing to pay 2000$/ye to have the club develop their little player into the next big thing, is valued, respected and possibly even...protected. Eagles SC is "family run" and like many families, there is a fair amount of dysfunction. At best, they were in denial. At worst, they were protecting their asset and reputation. Either way they should be held accountable if he is found guilty.


"At best, they were in denial".  Is there anything to show that the club leadership had some reason to suspect misbehavior before the arrest?


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 27, 2017)

espola said:


> "At best, they were in denial".  Is there anything to show that the club leadership had some reason to suspect misbehavior before the arrest?


No. It's my opinion based on personal experience with the club and it's "leadership".


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> No. It's my opinion based on personal experience with the club and it's "leadership".


And?


----------



## Overlap (Jul 27, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> looking at all the teams that attended the Eagles summer classic - business as usual...  Just curious, does anyone thing that the club should have some accountability if the coach is convicted?  In the media the president said there were no changes to be made in policies or club rules.   There must be something that they might tighten up to make something like this less likely to happen ?  If there are restrictions around coach-player contact outside of practice and games that would help to prevent opportunities.


I'd guess they're waiting to see what happens, will more women come forward and most don't know he's gone or why at this point.


----------



## smellycleats (Sep 19, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> So a coach up in Ventura County (DOC for the Eagles at least at one point) has been arrested for allegedly inappropriate contact with a female minor.  Story attached.  Reiterate my point in the drug thread...stuff like this is a greater threat and despite all the controls they have in place, it still happens.
> 
> http://www.toacorn.com/news/2017-07-06/Front_Page/Youth_soccer_coach_accused_of_having_sexual_relati.html
> 
> http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2017/07/12/youth-soccer-coach-accused-lewd-acts-child/470570001/


Does anyone have any follow up information on this? Has VT been back to court?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Sep 19, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Does anyone have any follow up information on this? Has VT been back to court?


11/9/2017 - Early Disposition Conference according to Ventura County - Superior Court website


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 19, 2017)

> http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2017/07/13/soccer-coach-pleads-not-guilty-molestation/474292001/
> Thomas remains in Ventura County jail in lieu of $100,000 bail


The article said he wasn't posting bail. 

Must have a guilty conscience to stay in jail?


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 19, 2017)

There was a follow-up news report that he posted bail quite awhile ago shortly after he was arrested.


----------



## sandshark (Sep 21, 2017)

Better back grounds checks and drug testing should be mandatory!


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 21, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Better back grounds checks and drug testing should be mandatory!


How about just implementing better polices around coach contacts with players - such as all communication outside of practice and games goes through the team manager,  how about coaches must stay at different hotels during out of town tournaments, how about no contact outside of sanctioned club activities such as practice, games, official team meetings.  There is no reason that a grown man needs to be sending private texts directly to my teenage daughter.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 21, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> How about just implementing better polices around coach contacts with players - such as all communication outside of practice and games goes through the team manager,  how about coaches must stay at different hotels during out of town tournaments, how about no contact outside of sanctioned club activities such as practice, games, official team meetings.  There is no reason that a grown man needs to be sending private texts directly to my teenage daughter.


There are times a player may want to contact to the coach, like to ask about something they learned in practice, play time, an issue with a team mate, etc. As they get older, players should not need parent interference for those types of things. But a parent should be involved as a 3rd party, included in the text or email to the coach. A coach and player should also not be allowed to be alone under any circumstances. It is just common sense.


----------



## Nutmeg (Sep 21, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> There are times a player may want to contact to the coach, like to ask about something they learned in practice, play time, an issue with a team mate, etc. As they get older, players should not need parent interference for those types of things. But a parent should be involved as a 3rd party, included in the text or email to the coach. A coach and player should also not be allowed to be alone under any circumstances. It is just common sense.


Gotta kinda disagree on this. I hear you on the as players get older they may need to communicate with their coach on certain things. My point of contention here would be those things should be addressed on the field prior or post practice or even at the coaching or club office, with others coaches and staff present. Players and coaches figured out a way to to communicate prior to social Media and texting existing and all was fine with the world. I continue to be baffled by the amount of grown ass men who WANT  to text and talk to teenage girls. just a huge red flag for me.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 21, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> Gotta kinda disagree on this. I hear you on the as players get older they may need to communicate with their coach on certain things. My point of contention here would be those things should be addressed on the field prior or post practice or even at the coaching or club office, with others coaches and staff present. Players and coaches figured out a way to to communicate prior to social Media and texting existing and all was fine with the world. I continue to be baffled by the amount of grown ass men who WANT  to text and talk to teenage girls. just a huge red flag for me.


This is opportune, but not always possible. I don't see a problem with emailing or even talking on the phone about a soccer-related question or issue as long as a parent is involved. Texting back and forth is a no no, but I can understand the player texting the coach saying they will be missing a practice, or asking if there is a good time for them to meet to discuss an issue. Email is preferable though.  Of course the parent should be a 3rd party on this text or email.


----------



## Nutmeg (Sep 21, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> This is opportune, but not always possible. I don't see a problem with emailing or even talking on the phone about a soccer-related question or issue as long as a parent is involved. Texting back and forth is a no no, but I can understand the player texting the coach saying they will be missing a practice, or asking if there is a good time for them to meet to discuss an issue. Email is preferable though.  Of course the parent should be a 3rd party on this text or email.


Here would be my example. DD is gonna miss school due to illness. You don't usually email or text your science teacher. NO the parent calls the school office to inform them of the absence. The school office then informs the teacher or teachers. Why should soccer be any different.  There is just way too much access given to to kids these days. Just because you coach  my DD shouldn't mean these dudes get access or the ability to communicate with them.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 21, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> Here would be my example. DD is gonna miss school due to illness. You don't usually email or text your science teacher. NO the parent calls the school office to inform them of the absence. The school office then informs the teacher or teachers. Why should soccer be any different.  There is just way too much access given to to kids these days. Just because you coach  my DD shouldn't mean these dudes get access or the ability to communicate with them.


I call the school, but my kids email the teachers to ask about notes, class work, or homework they have missed.  Generally I will send a quick text if kid missing soccer practice. But if they have a question or an issue, they can email the coach and cc me. I don't see what access or ability their coach gets when I am a 3rd party to any conversation.


----------



## Nutmeg (Sep 21, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I call the school, but my kids email the teachers to ask about notes, class work, or homework they have missed.  Generally I will send a quick text if kid missing soccer practice. But if they have a question or an issue, they can email the coach and cc me. I don't see what access or ability their coach gets when I am a 3rd party to any conversation.


Just parent preference. Access to me is the overall issue of who and how much access people have to DD. Whether that is socail media, texts, etc. third party CC is fine but I would rather that be switched. Parent or player texts club, and coach is CC'd or contacted by the club. I'd rather there be a set system club wide that has accountability and system of structure with multiple checks built into it. Meaning basically that every team has to follow the clubs overall communication guidelines. Not each individual coach making own rules. Too much can happen too much information or misinformation can be lost or misunderstood.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 21, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> Just parent preference. Access to me is the overall issue of who and how much access people have to DD. Whether that is socail media, texts, etc. third party CC is fine but I would rather that be switched. Parent or player texts club, and coach is CC'd or contacted by the club. I'd rather there be a set system club wide that has accountability and system of structure with multiple checks built into it. Meaning basically that every team has to follow the clubs overall communication guidelines. Not each individual coach making own rules. Too much can happen too much information or misinformation can be lost or misunderstood.


Yes, parent preference. I do have a real issue with coaches following their players, or other teams or clubs players, on social media. That is inappropriate, no matter which way you slice it.


----------



## Real Deal (Sep 21, 2017)

Nutmeg said:


> Here would be my example. DD is gonna miss school due to illness. You don't usually email or text your science teacher. NO the parent calls the school office to inform them of the absence. The school office then informs the teacher or teachers. Why should soccer be any different.  There is just way too much access given to to kids these days. Just because you coach  my DD shouldn't mean these dudes get access or the ability to communicate with them.


Unfortunately, this is not an uncommon problem in the school setting:

http://myfox8.com/2017/08/06/high-school-teacher-accused-of-sexually-molesting-8-students/

Sadly, there are sick people out there.  They will find a way to gain access.  That said, most "grown men" are not sick people.  Please don't lead your teenage girls to believe they are.  But also, be sensible, and encourage them not to be alone with any grown men-- in cars, at hotels, or behind any closed doors.

Our girls are not victims.  They should be able to understand when a text about "good first touch" becomes about something other than their feet.

They should also be empowered to speak up if it does.  And that, fellow parents, is also up to us.


----------



## Nutmeg (Sep 21, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Unfortunately, this is not an uncommon problem in the school setting:
> 
> http://myfox8.com/2017/08/06/high-school-teacher-accused-of-sexually-molesting-8-students/
> 
> ...


Grown men in the youth soccer world should act like it and with that comes the responsibility to know that they coach kids, not adults.  And ok sure not all  grown men are sick people sure. But so what. Not all grown men rob banks, or break into houses. It doesn't mean I don't lock my sh.. up at night. No, our girls are not victims, they are smart intelligent, and athletic. Empowerment implies power, and in too many cases the power rests with those who poses it. Asking for someone regardless of gender who is more than 3 decades younger than there coach to "speak up" regardless of consequences or punitive action to me is naive. Many adults avoid confrontation, parents don't speak up enough, yet we want to hold kids to a higher standard. I understand the big picture issue that we want our kids to be leaders and have a voice. I agree with that. So sure texting a coach about missing a practice ok fine I guess. But I still ask myself why? If I'm a coach and my professional and personal way of life is one bad text, screen shot, phone call, away from being destroyed ...why take the risk. Why not have that extra layer of defense built in. Why should a club not have a written method a procedure for this. My belief is because most coaches thrive off power and ego. If I'm a coach I don't want my players having my number, and I sure as hell don't want theirs. Your a coach not a friend not a buddy. Go set up cones, make a session plan, pump up the balls, and train the kids hard, and put down the cell phone.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 22, 2017)

Excellent post!  Absolutely correct that is naive to leave it up to girls to be the one responsible for setting boundaries.  You are also forgetting that teenage girls often like the attention from grown men and will be receptive or invite that.  There should be rules in place for both sides.  Allowing individual personal contact with coaches creates an unprofessional and intimate relationship that is a breeding ground for problems that isn't necessary.  I would be curious about how much personal interaction male coaches have with players on a boy's team vs a girls team.


----------



## vanbasten (Sep 22, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> I would be curious about how much personal interaction male coaches have with players on a boy's team vs a girls team.


I'm a male coach of a flight 1 boys team in the 01 age group.

I communicate directly with my players via group text weekly. Some respond directly to me but I always take my responses back to the group text chain. Unless it is something like "Hey coach i am missing practice because I need to study cause I have a C- in Calc" then I just say "ok, thx good luck".

I also leave the door open to communicate with parents as well and they have full access to the same schedule the players do. However communicating exclusively with parents of older kids sometimes the message doesn't make it to the boys - especially when there is a language barrier with the parents. Plus, these guys are at school all day, then high school practice, maybe stopping home for an hour for a quick bite or to get homework done before coming to training, who knows if they even talk to their parents about soccer or their schedules in between?

I would never treat a girls team the same way though as I treat boys. In fact, I wouldn't touch a girls team with a 10 foot pole. But that's because I'm a younger coach in my mid 20s - so I played not too long ago and heard how girls talked about male coaches. I knew of girls in high school who had relationships with male high school coaches (one of whom is now in jail for said relations).
When I was right out of playing in college I trained a local U17 or U18 girls team and you could hear them giggling and chattering about you. When you are demonstrating exercises and ask for volunteers the same couple girls always volunteer and giggle, and stare - it was extremely awkward.  Got off of that assignment in less than a month. It's not that I don't have self control. It's that I can't control what girls say about me when I am not there. If my name pops up in conversation and gets overheard by parents. That's all it takes to arouse suspicion and create drama.

Nothing in the above is placing blame on girl soccer players at all. Just saying. Things happen, and both sides usually play a part in kicking things off.


----------



## smellycleats (Sep 23, 2017)

vanbasten said:


> I'm a male coach of a flight 1 boys team in the 01 age group.
> 
> I communicate directly with my players via group text weekly. Some respond directly to me but I always take my responses back to the group text chain. Unless it is something like "Hey coach i am missing practice because I need to study cause I have a C- in Calc" then I just say "ok, thx good luck".
> 
> ...


 I do appreciate your perspective. However, I do not care how flirtatious  or overly familiar a 14-year-old girl is with her coach. It is up to him as an adult to set boundaries. In the alleged case of VT at Eagles, the girl in question was about 14 and he was a 37-year-old man.   There is no such thing as "mutual" when one participant is a child and the other is an adult.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Nov 3, 2017)

Predisposition conference scheduled for next week 11/9/2018, for the 2008 Nike Coach of the Year!  Wonder if we will hear anything?


----------



## coachrefparent (Nov 3, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Predisposition conference scheduled for next week 11/9/2018, for the 2008 Nike Coach of the Year!  Wonder if we will hear anything?


I wonder if Nike knows about this.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Nov 3, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Where did you find the information?
> 
> Looking forward to how many Eagles Board Members names he throws out on his way to prison.


Publice Information on the ventura county superior court website:

https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045


----------



## jose (Nov 3, 2017)

vanbasten said:


> I'm a male coach of a flight 1 boys team in the 01 age group.
> 
> I communicate directly with my players via group text weekly. Some respond directly to me but I always take my responses back to the group text chain. Unless it is something like "Hey coach i am missing practice because I need to study cause I have a C- in Calc" then I just say "ok, thx good luck".
> 
> ...


excellent post.


----------



## Toch (Nov 3, 2017)

The sad part of cases like this is.. you never know who is the coach/admin/ref/teacher/counselor who should be shot and fed to the rats until after it’s too late. The sick part of this all, he probably will not get life in prison


----------



## jose (Nov 3, 2017)

Toch said:


> The sad part of cases like this is.. you never know who is the coach/admin/ref/teacher/counselor who should be shot and fed to the rats until after it’s too late. The sick part of this all, he probably will not get life in prison


Trust nobody. The fear of offending is greater than self preservation or protecting a kid.  If someone says "you don't trust me" ?  answer should always be NO I dont, I don't trust anyone, you aren't special. If they are a parent they should understand. Always be on the lookout for strange behavior includes calls texts physical contact being alone off the field. Any coach that doesn't know what is appropriate or could be construed as inappropriate needs to find another line of work.


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 3, 2017)

When someone says, "let me be honest" I feel the same way. ....so up to this point you haven't been honest...
Do you trust me? Not anymore.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Nov 10, 2017)

I guess like most legal cases, this is going to get dragged our for a while, 12/14/17 is the new date for the early disposition conference.  

https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045


----------



## smellycleats (Dec 13, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> So a coach up in Ventura County (DOC for the Eagles at least at one point) has been arrested for allegedly inappropriate contact with a female minor.  Story attached.  Reiterate my point in the drug thread...stuff like this is a greater threat and despite all the controls they have in place, it still happens.
> 
> http://www.toacorn.com/news/2017-07-06/Front_Page/Youth_soccer_coach_accused_of_having_sexual_relati.html
> 
> http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2017/07/12/youth-soccer-coach-accused-lewd-acts-child/470570001/


Doesn’t Vince have his day in court tomorrow?


----------



## Overlap (Dec 14, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Doesn’t Vince have his day in court tomorrow?


1:30 PM according to the document, wonder if more than one accuser came forward


----------



## smellycleats (Dec 14, 2017)

Overlap said:


> 1:30 PM according to the document, wonder if more than one accuser came forward


If there are more, (and because I believe hes guilty I imagine that there are ) I hope they can find the courage to come forward. I hope this young woman doesnt have to stand alone.   As it is, I heard there were many eagles parents at his bond hearing to support him. There was discussion among them and others about what this young woman might have to gain from ruining Vinces reputation etc.


----------



## outside! (Dec 14, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> As it is, I heard there were many eagles parents at his bond hearing to support him. There was discussion among them and others about what this young woman might have to gain from ruining Vinces reputation etc.


And people wonder why so many choose not to report sexual harrassment and rape.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Dec 14, 2017)

https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045

Delayed again!  1/5/18 - Maybe that is part of the tactic, hope that they can keep delaying it, and make it go away quietly.


----------



## Overlap (Dec 15, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> If there are more, (and because I believe hes guilty I imagine that there are ) I hope they can find the courage to come forward. I hope this young woman doesnt have to stand alone.   As it is, I heard there were many eagles parents at his bond hearing to support him. There was discussion among them and others about what this young woman might have to gain from ruining Vinces reputation etc.


If there's more than 1, I sure hope they stick together, they'll need each others support. I also heard about the support of the parents at the bond hearing although, since he hasn't been coaching this season, that support may start to dwindle. Someone I know well was on the phone non-stop when this first broke, as much as I wanted to ask if she knew about it or heard anything, I figured it's going to come out, I'm just hoping she wasn't involved. Those parents can only speculate, the accuser knows the truth and if she has proof, this isn't going away anytime soon. Just reading the part about 2 years and ongoing, doesn't sound like she's making it up....still shocked this would happen.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 24, 2018)

https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045

Looks like VT  plead guilty.  Nothing from the Eagles?


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 24, 2018)

outside! said:


> And people wonder why so many choose not to report sexual harrassment and rape.


Exactly!

“Nothing in the above is placing blame on girl soccer players at all. Just saying. Things happen, and both sides usually play a part in kicking things off”

And then there is this which insinuates that “usually” the girls play a part in kicking it off. Why would anyone come forward to have other COACHES like this guy excusing this because hey the girls asked for it.

My daughter did not have any interest in  five foot 2 forty year old, trust me. She did not have ANY part in “kicking it off” and I doubt the others did either.She has a normal boyfriend and is a typical kid. The other girl that I know personally is the same. That’s an idiotic statement, some of these coaches are not nearly as studly as they seem to think.


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 24, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045!
> 
> Looks like VT  plead guilty.  Nothing from the Eagles?


Please continue to share, parents and players need to be vigilant


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 24, 2018)

The club had to know everything for years


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 24, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> The club had to know everything for years





Chalklines said:


> The club had to know everything for years


I agree and I doubt he’s going down alone.


----------



## push_up (Feb 24, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045
> 
> Looks like VT  plead guilty.  Nothing from the Eagles?


This reminds me of Make a Play.


----------



## mkg68 (Feb 25, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045
> 
> Looks like VT  plead guilty.  Nothing from the Eagles?


Yikes. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 25, 2018)

push_up said:


> This reminds me of Make a Play.


I remind you of MAP?


----------



## Overlap (Feb 26, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> https://secured.countyofventura.org/courtservices/Information/CaseInformation.aspx?casenumber=2017024101&personnumber=4211045
> 
> Looks like VT  plead guilty.  Nothing from the Eagles?


WOW.....speechless (just like the Eagles)...I can't even imagine what this young woman had to go through, as a parent, I can't even begin to think of what the entire family has been going through either, major lawsuit coming for Eagles?


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 26, 2018)

Overlap said:


> WOW.....speechless (just like the Eagles)...I can't even imagine what this young woman had to go through, as a parent, I can't even begin to think of what the entire family has been going through either, major lawsuit coming for Eagles?


I would think so. Who knew what and when did they know it...


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 26, 2018)

Why hasn't this hit the local news.

Secondly, talk to me about the pending gun charges?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 26, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Why hasn't this hit the local news.
> 
> Secondly, talk to me about the pending gun charges?


Can't speak to why no local news coverage, maybe someone should send the link to a local news station so they can do a follow up?  Maybe a reporter could cover the sentencing hearing?    

There are no gun charges, certain felonies prohibit you from owning a gun.  A 29810 hearing is to determine if you own guns and are required to surrender them as part of your sentence.  I am no lawyer so don't quote me, but that is my understanding.


----------



## Overlap (Feb 26, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> Similar situation in Washington State settled for $1.5MM....Originally reported in 2015 (http://www.theolympian.com/news/local/crime/article37240515.html), and looks like it was settled 2 1/2 years later in February 2018 (http://www.theolympian.com/news/local/article199961644.html)....no idea on club soccer liability insurance, amount, or if this type of situation is even covered.  Any former club directors that can weigh-in?  I am pretty sure most of these clubs don't have the reserves to pay for something like this.
> 
> The club looks active and running (http://www.blackhillsfc.org) and has around 30 teams...
> 
> ...


There is some coverage through Cal South, I believe the limit is $1 Million, not sure if there is a marital estate extension on the coverage, if not, they could go after the BOD on the club personally if they had knowledge, not an attorney, just an insurance guy. 

I've been thinking about this most the afternoon, and you're right, background screening is no longer enough. I'm not sure what the answer is but, it's almost like there has to be a "buddy" system so no player is EVER left alone with any coach. It's amazing VT thought this was okay, a grown man and an underage young woman, what tripped in his mind to think this was okay? Still at a loss, my heart goes out to the player and family. This does need to go out in the press so parents and players know this crap happens and they need to be aware....


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Feb 26, 2018)

It is amazing how people take leaps on things. Yes a crime was committed and a plea was reached. It is awful for the former player involved but to make statements and leap that the club knew this and the club knew that is just speculation. Couple things to think about not one other person has come forward no additional counts were added and one was dropped. The case was plead out and didn't go to trial which if you know about these type of things is very very rare. As parents it is important that we learn from these things and that it helps not only the Eagles but all clubs put better measures in place moving forward.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Feb 26, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> I would think so. Who knew what and when did they know it...


Not sure what a club is suppose to say in this situation and I am sure there will be some coverage at some point with quotes from all parties. From what it looks like the Club removed him immediately and for life. Although from reading some posts smelly cleats you seem to have an ax to grind with Eagles...Obviously a disgruntled former parent...


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 26, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> It is amazing how people take leaps on things. Yes a crime was committed and a plea was reached. It is awful for the former player involved but to make statements and leap that the club knew this and the club knew that is just speculation. Couple things to think about not one other person has come forward no additional counts were added and one was dropped. The case was plead out and didn't go to trial which if you know about these type of things is very very rare. As parents it is important that we learn from these things and that it helps not only the Eagles but all clubs put better measures in place moving forward.


Please read the article about US Swimming.  It is not as "rare" as you think.


----------



## Fact (Feb 26, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> It is amazing how people take leaps on things. Yes a crime was committed and a plea was reached. It is awful for the former player involved but to make statements and leap that the club knew this and the club knew that is just speculation. Couple things to think about not one other person has come forward no additional counts were added and one was dropped. The case was plead out and didn't go to trial which if you know about these type of things is very very rare. As parents it is important that we learn from these things and that it helps not only the Eagles but all clubs put better measures in place moving forward.


My issue with the club in this situation is that the president came out right away with a statement of support for him.  She should have fired or suspension him, notify parents of need to talk to children in case of more vicpand then not said anything until all the facts were in.  Her statement was in poor taste.


----------



## DefndrDad (Feb 26, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> . The case was plead out and didn't go to trial which if you know about these type of things is very very rare


This is not rare, it happens every day all day long. Especially in California. Although I know nothing about this case, when you plea out, you are inviting the argument that you were avoiding a trial.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 26, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Why hasn't this hit the local news.
> 
> Secondly, talk to me about the pending gun charges?


Local papers have covered it.


https://www.toacorn.com/articles/youth-soccer-coach-admits-to-sex-with-minor/


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Fact said:


> My issue with the club in this situation is that the president came out right away with a statement of support for him.  She should have fired or suspension him, notify parents of need to talk to children in case of more vicpand then not said anything until all the facts were in.  Her statement was in poor taste.


The club president fired him (according to the news) the day he was charged, sent an email to the parents the morning after he was arrested, hired a counselor to talk with any kids or parents that wanted to. I would say she took care of the business of the club.  No need to bash anyone. There are no winners here but what we must take away is that we as parents must stay vigilant about watching our own children. We are the only ones that can make sure this doesn't happen to them.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 26, 2018)

One of the problems is the club's attitude that comes through.  In the initial newspaper article the president said "there aren't any new internal procedures on the club's part that are expected to be implemented in light of the allegations...".this is definitely a time when new procedures and policies need to be put in place.  She also made a point to state what a close friend he is.  Right now it sounds like they are trying to cover themselves from liability in this.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 26, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> Not sure what a club is suppose to say in this situation and I am sure there will be some coverage at some point with quotes from all parties. From what it looks like the Club removed him immediately and for life. Although from reading some posts smelly cleats you seem to have an ax to grind with Eagles...Obviously a disgruntled former parent...


Yes Captain Obvious, I have an have an ax to grind with Eagles. I’m pissed as hell that VT was allowed to stay in a hotel with and coach my daughter when this rumor has been in the wind for years. You bet your ass I’m disgruntled. The Kelly’s and the Eagles organization failed to act and failed to protect my daughter and others.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Feb 26, 2018)

Interesting how people after the fact say well there was "rumors"...if schools, clubs, places of work acted on every rumor no one would have a job. Also to use the term "daughters" implies there was more than one person. At this point there is nothing to suggest there was more than one person. Speaking of rumors...word on the street is that you stole $1400 from the Eagles on the way out the door. Claiming a reimbursement check was lost getting a replacement then waiting the 6 months after the stop payment expired and cashing the 2nd check. Obviously there is a lack of credibility with all your posts..but then again just rumors?


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 27, 2018)

It is highly unlikely that a 37 year old man would have sex with his 14 year old player and then never again before or after that with any other young girl.  It is not a unique or casual situation to give yourself permission to cross that kind of boundary.  Just because no one came forward doesn't mean there are not other victims.  It is very difficult for any victim to speak up, they usually don't.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Yes Captain Obvious, I have an have an ax to grind with Eagles. I’m pissed as hell that VT was allowed to stay in a hotel with and coach my daughter when this rumor has been in the wind for years. You bet your ass I’m disgruntled. The Kelly’s and the Eagles organization failed to act and failed to protect my daughter and others.


You can tell us if I'm wrong, Smellycleats, but it sounds like you were somehow involved in the Eagles in some capacity beyond just being a parent.  And it sounds like you were aware of the rumors concerning the offending coach.  So ....

Why did you allow your own daughter to stay on the team?
Why did you allow your own daughter to stay at the same hotel as the coach?
Why did you not inform other families of the "rumors?"
What did you do to protect your daughter and others?
Just sayin'.  I have no connection with the Eagles whatsoever, and don't know a single person involved in the organization.  But, smellycleats, it sounds like the Eagles fired the coach, notified all parents, and got counseling for any players who desired it.  It doesn't sound like they need to "cover their ass" from a legal standpoint, as the events described took place some 10 years ago, and any limitations statute would already have expired.  

Smellycleats, you seem to enjoy bashing the Eagles.  But what have you done to make things better?


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 27, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> Interesting how people after the fact say well there was "rumors"...if schools, clubs, places of work acted on every rumor no one would have a job. Also to use the term "daughters" implies there was more than one person. At this point there is nothing to suggest there was more than one person. Speaking of rumors...word on the street is that you stole $1400 from the Eagles on the way out the door. Claiming a reimbursement check was lost getting a replacement then waiting the 6 months after the stop payment expired and cashing the 2nd check. Obviously there is a lack of credibility with all your posts..but then again just rumors?


Actually the club owes us $2500.  Seems like you’re here to shut me down and represent the interests of the adults in this matter. I am looking out for the kids- yours and mine.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Actually the club owes us $2500.  Seems like you’re here to shut me down and represent the interests of the adults in this matter. I am looking out for the kids- yours and mine.


Great.  We are all in favor of "looking out for kids."  
Other than forum-bashing the Eagles, what have you ACTUALLY DONE to protect any child playing for the Eagles at any time.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Feb 27, 2018)

By no means here to shut you down just want readers to understand that someone who fraudulently lied and cashed a check cannot have a credible opinion. Simply put it is legally theft and probably should be held accountable for however I have no input on that and it seems you may get a pass.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Yes Captain Obvious, I have an have an ax to grind with Eagles. I’m pissed as hell that VT was allowed to stay in a hotel with and coach my daughter when this rumor has been in the wind for years. You bet your ass I’m disgruntled. The Kelly’s and the Eagles organization failed to act and failed to protect my daughter and others.


Yes, it sounds like smellycleats is quite disgruntled.  But it is not because "VT was allowed to stay in a hotel with and coach" his daughter.  He wants the Eagles to pay him money.  It looks very much to me that smellycleats sees the coach's misconduct as a pretext to bash, rather than an effort to "protect children."


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 27, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> Yes, it sounds like smellycleats is quite disgruntled.  But it is not because "VT was allowed to stay in a hotel with and coach" his daughter.  He wants the Eagles to pay him money.  It looks very much to me that smellycleats sees the coach's misconduct as a pretext to bash, rather than an effort to "protect children."


 I can understand why you would make that assumption with the limited information that you have DM, but you are off base.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Feb 27, 2018)

DM what is even more interesting is the coach in question didn't actually coach her daughters only maybe filled in from time to time just to add great context to more of the fabrications and fraud.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 27, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> DM what is even more interesting is the coach in question didn't actually coach her daughters only maybe filled in from time to time just to add great context to more of the fabrications and fraud.


Socalsoccercoach you’re working really hard to discredit me. I never said VT was my daughter’s primary soccer coach. Yes he did fill-in and travel with our team to a tournament and stay in the same hotel that we did and that makes my skin crawl.

For those of you who are interested, my issue with this club began when my coach and club administrators failed to protect my seven-year-old daughter from a parent on her U8 team.

This parent verbally attacked my 7 y/o daughter while I was taking other players to the restroom during warm-ups before a game.  My daughter took a bad touch on the ball and hit this parent.  His reaction was full of rage and out of control.  He scared the hell out of my child who faced this angry guy alone. It was witnessed by many people, including my coach, who did nothing.   This parent was under the delusional impression that my 7 y/o was targeting him with the ball. He sent an email to our family that evening stating this and demanding an apology from her.   We appealed to the club to do something to protect my daughter  going forward. All parents sign agreements regarding parent behavior on the sidelines- can’t speak to the ref, yell negative comments, etc. How could our club possibly allow this parent to verbally attack a child on his own daughter’s team?

We sent all emails to Eagles and requested repeatedly that they do something to protect my daughter.  This parent would routinely attend practices and stand with my coach during practice.  He was also allowed to coach our team during several scrimmages and at a game. How could we continue to play on a team where my daughter felt intimidated and afraid.   While we were still in talks with the Eagles about the best way to handle the situation, our coach announced to my daughters team that she had left the club.

Months later I heard about VT.  In our experience, Eagles do what’s best for the ADULTS at Eagles-players are secondary.    My seven-year-old daughter was certainly secondary. My intention here has been to make sure that the matter of VT abusing a 14 player did not get swept under the rug.  I wanted parents to be reminded that there are dangerous adults out there who have access to our young athletes and to constantly be vigilant because the powers that be at their clubs are not always looking out for them.   DM, what did I do to protect kids? I took mine and left. I refused to shut up about this issue despite attacks. There are clearly posters here who have much invested in the Eagles and are willing to overlook transgressions.   It is exactly that attitude that allows dangerous people to operate without consequences within an organization.  As for money owed,  Eagles is in breach of contract and the courts will have the last word on that.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 27, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> You can tell us if I'm wrong, Smellycleats, but it sounds like you were somehow involved in the Eagles in some capacity beyond just being a parent.  And it sounds like you were aware of the rumors concerning the offending coach.  So ....
> 
> Why did you allow your own daughter to stay on the team?
> Why did you allow your own daughter to stay at the same hotel as the coach?
> ...


Why are several posters focused on attacking other posters about this type of issue rather than keeping the attention on the perpetrators?  Clubs have poor club policies and climates that contribute to these opportunities for the predators.   Whatever is the issue with SC and Eagles it doesn't change the situation of a now convicted child molester having had free reign at a youth soccer club for 20 years.   Club DOC's and presidents can claim - "Oh my, I had no idea" but often times people ignore the signs and discount parent's concerns when something doesn't seem right.  There are a few things that club admins can change in club soccer to help reduce risk of this and create a safer environment for the kids.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

An awful lot of speculation on this thread from many who know nothing but innuendo and rumor and do nothing but add more inuendo, speculation and rumor.


A Camarillo youth soccer coach pleaded guilty Friday to molesting a former player between late 2007 to 2009, authorities said. 

Vincent Thomas, 48, of Thousand Oaks, pleaded guilty to felony lewd act upon a 15-year-old and a related crime, said Senior Deputy District Attorney Tom Dunlevy. 

He entered the change in plea Friday in Ventura County Superior Court before Judge Bruce Young as part of a plea agreement. Thomas initially pleaded not guilty to the charges. 

The alleged "sexual relationship" was reported to authorities in June, according to the Ventura County Sheriff's Office.

Thomas began with some touching when the victim was 15, and the crime became more sexual when the victim was 16, Dunlevy said.

Thomas was arrested July 10 after being contacted by detectives. Based on their conversation with him, detectives believed they had enough information to arrest him, authorities said. 

"He made certain admissions pertaining to the crime during the investigation," Dunlevy said. 

Thomas' defense attorney, William Haney, declined to comment because the case is still pending in court.

The prosecutor said Thomas is expected to be sentenced to one year in custody, to be placed on five years of formal probation and will have to register as a sex offender. Dunlevy said he was glad Thomas "took responsibility" at an early stage, sparing the victim and her family from trial.

Thomas, who was 37 at the time of the first alleged offense, had been a youth soccer coach in Ventura County for about 20 years, sheriff's officials said.

At the time he was arrested, he was listed as a girl's soccer coach on the Camarillo Eagles Soccer Club and had been coaching locally since 1992. He coached three Eagles teams, according to the club website, the girls under-18 premier team, girls under-16 premier team and girls under-12 gold team.

But on Monday, he was not listed as a coach on the club's website.

Club President Kathleen Kelley said Thomas was suspended indefinitely after the arrest. He was officially terminated from the club when he was charged with the alleged sex crimes on July 12, Kelley said. 
"His contract was terminated on the day he was charged. As soon as it was official then yes he was terminated..," Kelley said. "The Eagles have not had any communication with him whatsoever." 

A search warrant was also served at Thomas' home the day he was arrested but no evidence was found. And no other possible victims have come forward, Dunlevy said. 

"I think it was, from what I understand, an isolated incident from one person," Kelley said. 

Once word spread about the arrest, parents of players in the program were initially in shock but Kelley said she mostly received calls of support for Thomas. 

Still, the club decided to have a therapist come in to offer support for whoever needed it. Only one person showed up, Kelley said. 
"It was actually really good for the one person because they had a close player-coach relationship," the club president said. 

The league started up in September and it has since been business as usual, Kelley said. She hopes that the victim has some kind of closure. 

"I just hope that the victim is OK and that she is now able to move on with her life... No family should have to go through this. As a mother, I get it. It's bad," Kelley said. 

Thomas is scheduled to be sentenced at 9 a.m. April 3 in Courtroom 12. 
http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/local/communities/conejo-valley/2018/02/26/camarillo-youth-soccer-coach-pleads-guilty-molesting-player/374022002/


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> My intention here has been to make sure that the matter of VT abusing a 14 player did not get swept under the rug.  I wanted parents to be reminded that there are dangerous adults out there who have access to our young athletes and to constantly be vigilant because the powers that be at their clubs are not always looking out for them.   DM, what did I do to protect kids? I took mine and left. I refused to shut up about this issue despite attacks. There are clearly posters here who have much invested in the Eagles and are willing to overlook transgressions.


OK.  You had a beef with the Eagles over some parent getting hit with a ball.  I agree that any parent who complains about being hit with a soccer ball by an 8-year-old girl is an idiot.  The Eagles did not resolve the beef, and you left.  

Now, let's be honest.  I've read your posts, and while you can argue that you are trying to make sure that the incident between the coach and the 14-year old girl doesn't "get swept under the rug," that purpose is clearly secondary.  Your posts have none of the indicia of being "public service announcements."  Instead, the name-calling and incendiary language are obviously designed to berate, shame and humiliate the club and the Kellys.  Your claim that you are trying to "protect kids" with these posts is bullshit.  

All you really want to do is to validate your own beef with another parent.  The Eagles apparently did not take your side, so you want to punish the Eagles on a public forum because they did not view your problem in the same way you did.  

As far as "protecting children" by leaving the team because of your beef with another parent, that is an utter and complete cop-out.  You did not "protect" any child - not one - from the thing we are talking about here; namely, sexual predators.  Not even, in fact, your own daughter.   According to your own posts, you left your daughter in danger.  You say that you knew of  "rumors" about the offending coach, but you did not leave the Eagles to protect her about a rumored sexual predator - that apparently did not concern you.  You left because the Eagles did not take your side in a beef with another parent.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Why are several posters focused on attacking other posters about this type of issue rather than keeping the attention on the perpetrators?  Clubs have poor club policies and climates that contribute to these opportunities for the predators.   Whatever is the issue with SC and Eagles it doesn't change the situation of a now convicted child molester having had free reign at a youth soccer club for 20 years.   Club DOC's and presidents can claim - "Oh my, I had no idea" but often times people ignore the signs and discount parent's concerns when something doesn't seem right.  There are a few things that club admins can change in club soccer to help reduce risk of this and create a safer environment for the kids.


The poster in question, smellycleats, deserves to be called out.  He or she has used this forum as a way of relitigating an old grievance with the Eagles - a grievance unrelated to any sexual misconduct by any person associated with the Eagles.  Her commentary takes away the focus on the things that really are important: that the offender be prosecuted and afforded due process, that the victim receive justice from the Courts, and that all clubs and parents take steps to protect their children.  

If smellycleats had focused on those points, instead of using a tragedy to validate her own unrelated problem with the club, everyone would be better off.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> One of the problems is the club's attitude that comes through.  In the initial newspaper article the president said "there aren't any new internal procedures on the club's part that are expected to be implemented in light of the allegations...".this is definitely a time when new procedures and policies need to be put in place.  She also made a point to state what a close friend he is.  Right now it sounds like they are trying to cover themselves from liability in this.


What new internal procedures do you recommend?


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 27, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> The poster in question, smellycleats, deserves to be called out.  He or she has used this forum as a way of relitigating an old grievancEagles - a grievance unrelated to any sexual misconduct by any person associated with the Eagles.  Her commentary takes away the focus on the things that really are important: that the offender be prosecuted and afforded due process, that the victim receive justice from the Courts, and that all clubs and parents take steps to protect their children.
> 
> If smellycleats had focused on those points, instead of using a tragedy to validate her own unrelated problem with the club, everyone would be better off.


I’ve been a part of this form for several years. I’ve never told this story. I only did so today because I was personally attacked. Regardless of how you characterize this,  I stand by what I said.  While you focus on the rationale for protecting adults in this situation I’m focused on kids.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> I’ve been a part of this form for several years. I’ve never told this story. I only did so today because I was personally attacked. Regardless of how you characterize this,  I stand by what I said.  While you focus on the rationale for protecting adults in this situation I’m focused on kids.


Horseshit!


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> I’ve been a part of this form for several years. I’ve never told this story. I only did so today because I was personally attacked. Regardless of how you characterize this,  I stand by what I said.  While you focus on the rationale for protecting adults in this situation I’m focused on kids.


I don't believe you are focused on kids.  I don't believe you are trying to make any child safe.  I don't believe you are trying to help make things better.

Smellycleats, you are not helping the victim in this case; you are using her tragedy as a tool to settle an old score with the Eagles.  Her loss is your convenience.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 27, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I don't believe you are focused on kids.  I don't believe you are trying to make any child safe.  I don't believe you are trying to help make things better.
> 
> Smellycleats, you are not helping the victim in this case; you are using her tragedy as a tool to settle an old score with the Eagles.  Her loss is your convenience.


OK Daniel Miller. We can agree to disagree


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Socalsoccercoach you’re working really hard to discredit me. I never said VT was my daughter’s primary soccer coach. Yes he did fill-in and travel with our team to a tournament and stay in the same hotel that we did and that makes my skin crawl.
> 
> For those of you who are interested, my issue with this club began when my coach and club administrators failed to protect my seven-year-old daughter from a parent on her U8 team.
> 
> ...


So you are charging them with fraud (hope there wasn't a signed contract involved) and they have the ability to charge you with theft (cashed a check that didn't belong to you??)...sounds like a good one for Judge Judy.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 27, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> What new internal procedures do you recommend?


1.  Coaches are not allowed to individually text a player 
2.  Communication between players and coaches are conducted at practice, games or official team activities only.  Any other communication is communicated by the team captain to the players.
3.  Coaches stay at a different hotel than the team and no parent or player is to visit the coach at his or her hotel for any reason.
4.  Coaches do not travel in a car with any players unless parent or team manager is also there.
5.  No private dinners between some players and coaches - only team events
6.  Coaches are not to ask personal questions of players - these coaches are not the players' therapist and should stick to coaching not trying to conduct family therapy or personal counseling.
7.  Coaches are to refrain from any use of alcohol or drugs at any team event and risk immediate termination if this rule is broken.
8.  Clubs establish an advocacy committee made up of parent and club representatives where grievances can be taken for legitimate evaluation and mediation (this can be a complaint about coach or parent) .  If it is unresolved then there is a larger advocacy group outside of the club from a consortium of other clubs so it is taken out of the private backroom of the club where coaches and club DOC's collude  and blackball or bash parents.
9.  A 360 evaluation of coaches required and considered with respect for the parent's feedback and raises are based in part on customer satisfaction.
10.  The club climate is changed so the coaches and club admin remember that the parents are the customer and partner in the situation with minor children.
11.  Mandated training on child development, adolescent psychology, ethics and boundaries, sexual harassment and misconduct,  relevant criminal laws and legal consequences if commit any of those crimes

That's a few ideas to start......


----------



## outside! (Feb 27, 2018)

Not that this will solve all problems, but wouldn't it be great if there were more high level female coaches? I predict that this current generation of female club players will have a lot of opportunities for coaching in the future if they are interested.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Feb 27, 2018)

Couldn't agree more on female coaches! This is needed and would be great moving forward. Same in the college game we need more female head coaches!


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Coaches are not allowed to individually text a player.  OK

2. Communication between players and coaches are conducted at practice, games or official team activities only. Any other communication is communicated by the team captain to the players.  NEEDS WORK.  A TEAM CAPTAIN IS A "PLAYER," SO SHE SHOULD NOT HAVE PERSONAL COMMUNICATIONS EITHER.  COMMUNICATION SHOULD ALWAYS BE ALLOWED IF A PARENT IS PRESENT.

3. Coaches stay at a different hotel than the team and no parent or player is to visit the coach at his or her hotel for any reason.  OK IN CONCEPT.  BUT I DON'T KNOW WHY A "PARENT" IS PROHIBITED FROM VISITING A COACH.

4. Coaches do not travel in a car with any players unless parent or team manager is also there.  OK.  ALSO OK IF PARENT IS THERE.

5. No private dinners between some players and coaches - only team events.  OK.  BUT SHOULD E OK IF A PARENT IS PRESENT.

6. Coaches are not to ask personal questions of players - these coaches are not the players' therapist and should stick to coaching not trying to conduct family therapy or personal counseling.  HMM.  THAT MIGHT BE A BIT MUCH, DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU MEAN BY "PERSONAL."  

7. Coaches are to refrain from any use of alcohol or drugs at any team event and risk immediate termination if this rule is broken.  IN GENERAL, YES, BUT DO YOU MEAN HAVING A BEER AT A TEAM PARTY WHERE OTHER PARENTS ARE DRINKING BEER?

8. Clubs establish an advocacy committee made up of parent and club representatives where grievances can be taken for legitimate evaluation and mediation (this can be a complaint about coach or parent) . If it is unresolved then there is a larger advocacy group outside of the club from a consortium of other clubs so it is taken out of the private backroom of the club where coaches and club DOC's collude and blackball or bash parents.  MIGHT BE A GOOD POLICY IN GENERAL, BUT IS NOT DESIGNED TO PROTECT AGAINST SEXUAL PREDATORS. 

9. A 360 evaluation of coaches required and considered with respect for the parent's feedback and raises are based in part on customer satisfaction.  MIGHT BE A GOOD POLICY IN GENERAL, BUT IS NOT DESIGNED TO PROTECT AGAINST SEXUAL PREDATORS. 

10. The club climate is changed so the coaches and club admin remember that the parents are the customer and partner in the situation with minor children.  MIGHT BE A GOOD POLICY IN GENERAL, BUT IS NOT DESIGNED TO PROTECT AGAINST SEXUAL PREDATORS. 

11. Mandated training on child development, adolescent psychology, ethics and boundaries, sexual harassment and misconduct, relevant criminal laws and legal consequences if commit any of those crimes.  A COURSE ON CHILD DEVELOPMENT AND ADOLESCENT PSYCHOLOGY?  I THOUGHT COACHES WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE "THERAPISTS."  (SEE #6 ABOVE)  IT MIGHT BE GOOD TO KNOW ALL THAT STUFF IN A GENERAL SENSE, BUT WHO IS GOING TO PAY FOR THE COURSES, HOW MANY COACHES WILL YOU LOSE BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE THE COURSES, AND HOW WILL YOU REPLACE THEM?  YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO HAVE A COLLEGE DEGREE TO COACH CLUB SOCCER, AND YOU SHOULDN'T MAKE THE BAR SO HIGH THAT PEOPLE WON'T WANT TO COACH.


----------



## Fact (Feb 27, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> 1. Coaches are not allowed to individually text a player.  OK
> 
> 2. Communication between players and coaches are conducted at practice, games or official team activities only. Any other communication is communicated by the team captain to the players.  NEEDS WORK.  A TEAM CAPTAIN IS A "PLAYER," SO SHE SHOULD NOT HAVE PERSONAL COMMUNICATIONS EITHER.  COMMUNICATION SHOULD ALWAYS BE ALLOWED IF A PARENT IS PRESENT.
> 
> ...


They should have a zero tolerance policy on texting/emails.  Violate the rule once and you are gone. Don't report someone violating the rule and you are also gone. That way there is no gray area on what is an innocent mistake.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> 1.  Coaches are not allowed to individually text a player
> 2.  Communication between players and coaches are conducted at practice, games or official team activities only.  Any other communication is communicated by the team captain to the players.
> 3.  Coaches stay at a different hotel than the team and no parent or player is to visit the coach at his or her hotel for any reason.
> 4.  Coaches do not travel in a car with any players unless parent or team manager is also there.
> ...


Sounds like "club soccer" isn't for you....perhaps you should find another interest.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hmmm, didn't know that club soccer was about encouraging adult coaches to have private access to minors which could create opportunities for those that are predators to commit sexual crimes against their players.  Maybe you're right, that's not for me if that's what you think "club soccer" is.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 28, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> 1. Coaches are not allowed to individually text a player.  OK
> 
> 2. Communication between players and coaches are conducted at practice, games or official team activities only. Any other communication is communicated by the team captain to the players.  NEEDS WORK.  A TEAM CAPTAIN IS A "PLAYER," SO SHE SHOULD NOT HAVE PERSONAL COMMUNICATIONS EITHER.  COMMUNICATION SHOULD ALWAYS BE ALLOWED IF A PARENT IS PRESENT.  Agree
> 
> ...


  Brief online class which covers the basics - would not be expensive or much time requirement.  Is there such a shortage of coaches that want these coaching positions?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Hmmm, didn't know that club soccer was about encouraging adult coaches to have private access to minors which could create opportunities for those that are predators to commit sexual crimes against their players.  Maybe you're right, that's not for me if that's what you think "club soccer" is.


Nobody is encouraging private adult "access" with minors. 
Takes a special kind of thought procees to conclude that 
Do your job as a parent.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 28, 2018)

The suggestions I listed only would create some structure that would help keep boundaries in place.  Some parents aren't so attentive and this might help those players.   I don't have an issue with club soccer.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 28, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> I don't believe you are focused on kids.  I don't believe you are trying to make any child safe.  I don't believe you are trying to help make things better.
> 
> Smellycleats, you are not helping the victim in this case; you are using her tragedy as a tool to settle an old score with the Eagles.  Her loss is your convenience.


My purpose in posting my family’s experience at Eagles is not to settle a score. It was to show that there is a pattern of behavior on the part of some coaches and leadership there.  In our case, when it came time for Eagles to make a choice to protect young players or to protect their assets they chose protecting their own interests. It wasn't about sexual abuse but it was an example of how the club looked the other way on reprehensible behavior on the part of one of their parents in order to protect themselves -THE ADULTS. The guy who came after my daughter has a history of trouble at Eagles. There have been other complaints against him. His daughter is also a standout player. Neither the coach nor the  club wanted to lose her. If they had chosen to limit his field access or some other punitive measure, he would have likely taken her and left. This was the choice they had to make to protect my daughter and others from a volatile bully-a guy that picks on 7 year olds.  And I was pretty naive. This was our first club experience. Both of my daughters had the same coach and I thought he was a pretty standup guy. When all of this went down I actually thought that the club was going to handle it. I had faith in them. This is why I post repeatedly on the subject and why I won't shut up.  I'm sure there are other parents out there who might have misplaced faith in their club

When I heard about VT I was devastated for the girl and her family, as well as for my own daughters who had to hear about it. Based on my own experience with this club though,  I was not surprised.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Sour grapes...


----------



## Fact (Feb 28, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> My purpose in posting my family’s experience at Eagles is not to settle a score. It was to show that there is a pattern of behavior on the part of some coaches and leadership there.  In our case, when it came time for Eagles to make a choice to protect young players or to protect their assets they chose protecting their own interests. It wasn't about sexual abuse but it was an example of how the club looked the other way on reprehensible behavior on the part of one of their parents in order to protect themselves -THE ADULTS. The guy who came after my daughter has a history of trouble at Eagles. There have been other complaints against him. His daughter is also a standout player. Neither the coach nor the  club wanted to lose her. If they had chosen to limit his field access or some other punitive measure, he would have likely taken her and left. This was the choice they had to make to protect my daughter and others from a volatile bully-a guy that picks on 7 year olds.  And I was pretty naive. This was our first club experience. Both of my daughters had the same coach and I thought he was a pretty standup guy. When all of this went down I actually thought that the club was going to handle it. I had faith in them. This is why I post repeatedly on the subject and why I won't shut up.  I'm sure there are other parents out there who might have misplaced faith in their club
> 
> When I heard about VT I was devastated for the girl and her family, as well as for my own daughters who had to hear about it. Based on my own experience with this club though,  I was not surprised.


 Based on your description of this guy, isn't he also a high school coach?  If so Eagles would not do anything to jeopardize their players making the high school team.  Remember one child's best interest is insignificant when a club is protecting their bottom line.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 28, 2018)

Who is the parent? Are they still with Eagles? Wouldn't be the "Macs Greatest Hits" guy, would it? Based on the age given by SC, that would make sense.


----------



## Fact (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sour grapes...


I generally agree with you but don't you think you are being a little hard in this case?  He or she might have approached the issue wrong by using a victim to further her argument, but it is a valid argument that the Eagles often look the other way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Fact said:


> I generally agree with you but don't you think you are being a little hard in this case?  He or she might have approached the issue wrong by using a victim to further her argument, but it is a valid argument that the Eagles often look the other way.


That's not been my experience...
She's made her point again and again. The fact is, others have had great experiences with the Eagles.
I know folks that have felt they had poor experiences with other clubs, they changed clubs and moved on....
Changing clubs for some is a yearly tradition, looking for the coach that recognizes that their little Suzy is the most talented child to ever set foot on the pitch.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 28, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> My purpose in posting my family’s experience at Eagles is not to settle a score. It was to show that there is a pattern of behavior on the part of some coaches and leadership there.  In our case, when it came time for Eagles to make a choice to protect young players or to protect their assets they chose protecting their own interests. It wasn't about sexual abuse but it was an example of how the club looked the other way on reprehensible behavior on the part of one of their parents in order to protect themselves -THE ADULTS. The guy who came after my daughter has a history of trouble at Eagles. There have been other complaints against him. His daughter is also a standout player. Neither the coach nor the  club wanted to lose her. If they had chosen to limit his field access or some other punitive measure, he would have likely taken her and left. This was the choice they had to make to protect my daughter and others from a volatile bully-a guy that picks on 7 year olds.  And I was pretty naive. This was our first club experience. Both of my daughters had the same coach and I thought he was a pretty standup guy. When all of this went down I actually thought that the club was going to handle it. I had faith in them. This is why I post repeatedly on the subject and why I won't shut up.  I'm sure there are other parents out there who might have misplaced faith in their club
> 
> When I heard about VT I was devastated for the girl and her family, as well as for my own daughters who had to hear about it. Based on my own experience with this club though,  I was not surprised.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalization_(psychology)

In psychology and logic, *rationalization* or *rationalisation* (also known as *making excuses*[1]) is a defense mechanism in which controversial behaviors or feelings are justified and explained in a seemingly rational or logical manner to avoid the true explanation, and are made consciously tolerable—or even admirable and superior—by plausible means.[2] It is also an informal fallacy of reasoning.[3]


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> My purpose in posting my family’s experience at Eagles is not to settle a score. It was to show that there is a pattern of behavior on the part of some coaches and leadership there.  In our case, when it came time for Eagles to make a choice to protect young players or to protect their assets they chose protecting their own interests. It wasn't about sexual abuse but it was an example of how the club looked the other way on reprehensible behavior on the part of one of their parents in order to protect themselves -THE ADULTS. The guy who came after my daughter has a history of trouble at Eagles. There have been other complaints against him. His daughter is also a standout player. Neither the coach nor the  club wanted to lose her. If they had chosen to limit his field access or some other punitive measure, he would have likely taken her and left. This was the choice they had to make to protect my daughter and others from a volatile bully-a guy that picks on 7 year olds.  And I was pretty naive. This was our first club experience. Both of my daughters had the same coach and I thought he was a pretty standup guy. When all of this went down I actually thought that the club was going to handle it. I had faith in them. This is why I post repeatedly on the subject and why I won't shut up.  I'm sure there are other parents out there who might have misplaced faith in their club
> 
> When I heard about VT I was devastated for the girl and her family, as well as for my own daughters who had to hear about it. Based on my own experience with this club though,  I was not surprised.


Ok so you left because of this troublemaking Dad. Did the team fall apart and/or did more players leave because of him or is the team still together and is he still on it? I ask because I do know that some adults react and say something or do something brash but it doesn't typically make us leave a team because of it. Quite possibly you should have gotten over the blow up and helped your daughter understand that adults make mistakes too. To kick his daughter out of the club is a little harsh on the child. She did nothing wrong. I am not sure his crazy outburst was worth a lifetime ban from the team. Did the club speak with him? Or just blow it off? Just asking...


----------



## outside! (Feb 28, 2018)

DD was once on a team where one of the dad's felt he was able to say negative comments to the players during the course of the game. Everybody including the DOC and myself told him he needed to STFU. He toned it down, but still couldn't contain himself at times. I told DD that if he ever said anything negative to her, she was allowed to say "STFU Eugene!". Since she is a much better person than I am, she never did, but I would have stood by her.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 28, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> Ok so you left because of this troublemaking Dad. Did the team fall apart and/or did more players leave because of him or is the team still together and is he still on it? I ask because I do know that some adults react and say something or do something brash but it doesn't typically make us leave a team because of it. Quite possibly you should have gotten over the blow up and helped your daughter understand that adults make mistakes too. To kick his daughter out of the club is a little harsh on the child. She did nothing wrong. I am not sure his crazy outburst was worth a lifetime ban from the team. Did the club speak with him? Or just blow it off? Just asking...


Well make up your mind...do you want me to shut up or do you want me to talk about it? 
Look, of course there was more to it. Wasn’t just one minor blow up and I never asked that the player be banned from the club. She’s a sweet kid and a very special player. If she weren’t, he wouldn’t be allowed to get away with this stuff.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 28, 2018)

Let's face it. All clubs are guilty of blowing off complaining parents and nominal issues during the year because the bitching never stops. I get it.

I don't have a player with the eagle's but from what I've been told is if your players an asset to the club you will never be ignored and there's always an open line of communication via email or phone to all the directors unless you compleatly step out of line and burn your bridge.

My issue with the eagle's is the pattern snellycleatss is talking about. Too many major issues being delt with internally to keep a winning cultre / club / coaches intact. The bussiness first approach is a very dangerous game for youth sports because the bigger issues get overlooked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Let's face it. All clubs are guilty of blowing off complaining parents and nominal issues during the year because the bitching never stops. I get it.
> 
> I don't have a player with the eagle's but from what I've been told is if your players an asset to the club you will never be ignored and there's always an open line of communication via email or phone to all the directors unless you compleatly step out of line and burn your bridge.
> 
> My issue with the eagle's is the pattern snellycleatss is talking about. Too many major issues being delt with internally to keep a winning cultre / club / coaches intact. The bussiness first approach is a very dangerous game for youth sports because the bigger issues get overlooked.


Chalklines.... what are you basing your comments on?
Innuendo, speculation, rumor or from what you've been told by whom?
I'm aware of no club, anywhere, that doesn't deal with issues internally, are you?
Club soccer is big business, to think otherwise is simply wishful.
Because it's big business,  issues can't be overlooked.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Chalklines.... what are you basing your comments on?
> Innuendo, speculation, rumor or from what you've been told by whom?
> I'm aware of no club, anywhere, that doesn't deal with issues internally, are you?
> Club soccer is big business, to think otherwise is simply wishful.
> Because it's big business,  issues can't be overlooked.


Im new to the area and new to this state. I've been in So Cal for about a year now and now have had two opportunities to shop different clubs for my kids.

Im basing my comments on this:

In a years time you hear quite a bit from parents removed and parents directly involved. Some from the past some from the present. Camarillo is a very small soccer town so people talk. You mention club soccer the Eagles come up. They have a strong hold on the area and they know it. Everything from talent to facilities they have it so its almost every local parents first stop searching for a club if your serious about soccer and dont want to drive for something comparable.

I must say ive met quite a few great individuals who would absolutely take a bullet for the club. Lots of positive but its the negative narrative that steered me away. It was all the same. If as a parent you question training methods or any game time decisions whether in the moment or confidentially with the coach or admin you will fall out of the clubs graces faster then you can believe. (and I get thats normal for SOME high level clubs) Now the kicker was from the handful of pissed off individuals I spoke with. All similar situations with almost similar results escalating in DOC's getting involved and being ignored on following up. All felt that speaking up translated into heavy consequences for their players on game day. (Smellycleats story here sounded wayyy to similar except he didnt mention if his player was punished on the field?) 

I see that as a pattern especially coming from individuals all at different age levels who have played with or have dealt with the coach and specific director involved in each complaint. One cant help to wonder how the VT situation was handled "internally" if indeed a parent or player(s) came forward at that time. The VT situation was the nail in the coffin for our family making a decision to play for the Eagles at this point in time. Until the dust settles over this you really dont know who to believe. Once the criminal trial is put to bed the opportunity for the victim comes to take civil action. Will she go after VT or throw a curve going after the club? I think this will be the main tell of what really happend and quite a few family's soccer lifes will be changed for better or worse. 

God for bid if some coach did something criminal to my kids I would want to feel 100% confident that things would be handled properly by a club and a coaches resume and contacts would never be placed greater then my child's safety. Just like other posters before me I have a hard time believing with the clubs open door policy they did not have knowledge of this for the last 10 years..........and yes, I hope im wrong.


----------



## Fact (Feb 28, 2018)

outside! said:


> DD was once on a team where one of the dad's felt he was able to say negative comments to the players during the course of the game. Everybody including the DOC and myself told him he needed to STFU. He toned it down, but still couldn't contain himself at times. I told DD that if he ever said anything negative to her, she was allowed to say "STFU Eugene!". Since she is a much better person than I am, she never did, but I would have stood by her.


That's great that you had the support of the club. That makes a huge difference.  But in Smelly's case a grown man had an outburst of that should have subsided once the game was over.  But it appears that the jerk and the club demanded multiple times that a 7 year old apologize for accidentally hitting him with the ball during the game.  That is warped but makes sense given the guy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Im new to the area and new to this state. I've been in So Cal for about a year now and now have had two opportunities to shop different clubs for my kids.
> 
> Im basing my comments on this:
> 
> ...


Both my dd's played for the Eagles...this thing came out of no where and hurt many people...
This was so far from imaginable that it still makes me sick knowing it happened.
For those who know nothing about this to say it had to have been a known. You're WRONG.
I take offense to that. If any rumblings or talk about this had come to my attention...my dd would have been gone in a heart beat.
To know VT and to know this happened is beyond belief...
I trust the Eagle leadership and the coaching staff....


----------



## Fact (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Both my dd's played for the Eagles...this thing came out of no where and hurt many people...
> This was so far from imaginable that it still makes me sick knowing it happened.
> For those who know nothing about this to say it had to have been a known. You're WRONG.
> I take offense to that. If any rumblings or talk about this had come to my attention...my dd would have been gone in a heart beat.
> ...


I am not trying to act like Espola but ... if you trust the Eagle leadership why would you have been gone in a heart beat if you heard any rumblings?  If you trusted them, wouldn't you trust them to take immediate action and thus stay?

Also just because you did not know does not mean that others did not know.  I am not saying that they knew, but it is possible.  When I was in high school I kept asking a girl out, she was gorgeous but never seemed to be dating anyone.  She turned me down each time.  It was only at a high school reunion that I learned that she had an affair with a married teacher and that is why she never dated.  Some teachers knew as well as a lot of students, including the teacher's daughter who was a friend of the girl. Everyone had a good laugh that I did not have a clue.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 1, 2018)

You may have had that experience and we're shocked but I have heard that several were not shocked  A predator can be very secretive and charming and most have no clue what has happened.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> I am not trying to act like Espola but ... if you trust the Eagle leadership why would you have been gone in a heart beat if you heard any rumblings?  If you trusted them, wouldn't you trust them to take immediate action and thus stay?
> 
> Also just because you did not know does not mean that others did not know.  I am not saying that they knew, but it is possible.  When I was in high school I kept asking a girl out, she was gorgeous but never seemed to be dating anyone.  She turned me down each time.  It was only at a high school reunion that I learned that she had an affair with a married teacher and that is why she never dated.  Some teachers knew as well as a lot of students, including the teacher's daughter who was a friend of the girl. Everyone had a good laugh that I did not have a clue.


I would have left to protect my dd's ... no rumblings, no rumors...
As I said to know VT and to know this happened is beyond belief...it's terribly sad for all involved. I still have a hard time wrapping my mind around this.
I interacted with VT everyother week day and countless soccer weekends, for many years, never saw anything, suspected anything, nothing. 
You all have a great day...


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 1, 2018)

That's why this is upsetting and why there has to be rules and structure in place to prevent opportunities from being available.  VT pled guilty so he admitted to having sex with his 14 year old player - it happened, not alleged or suspected anymore. It is a fact, not he said/she said or a false claim by someone that some suspected of trying to ruin his reputation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> That's why this is upsetting and why there has to be rules and structure in place to prevent opportunities from being available.  VT pled guilty so he admitted to having sex with his 14 year old player - it happened, not alleged or suspected anymore. It is a fact, not he said/she said or a false claim by someone that some suspected of trying to ruin his reputation.


No one disputes what VT has plead to, I certainly haven't. His reputation is forever tarnished.
What I dispute is that the club or anyone for that matter was aware of something neferious and ignored it...


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 1, 2018)

I would agree with you - it is possible they knew nothing and if you don't know what the warning signs are you would never suspect this.


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Coaches have separate lives from soccer and this from what I understand all happened during personal time, not at any team or club events. I also heard that her mother was the team manager during that time. Obviously this was hidden from everyone. Parents must be hyper vigilant at all times!


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Mar 1, 2018)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> Coaches have separate lives from soccer and this from what I understand all happened during personal time, not at any team or club events. I also heard that her mother was the team manager during that time. Obviously this was hidden from everyone. Parents must be hyper vigilant at all times!


You joined two years ago, you have only made 6 comments in two years, and all 6 have been in defense of the Eagles on this topic.  No other comments, no other posts?  What is your affiliation?

Back to the topic, Vince Thomas, the Eagles Girls DOC broke the #1 rule and did not look out for the welfare of the players he was entrusted to protect.  The fact that the mother was the "Team Manager" even further infuriates me, and makes me think that the Eagles management had to know something.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> You joined two years ago, you have only made 6 comments in two years, and all 6 have been in defense of the Eagles on this topic.  No other comments, no other posts?  What is your affiliation?
> 
> Back to the topic, Vince Thomas, the Eagles Girls DOC broke the #1 rule and did not look out for the welfare of the players he was entrusted to protect.  The fact that the mother was the "Team Manager" even further infuriates me, and makes me think that the Eagles management had to know something.


You're wrong....


----------



## Fact (Mar 1, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> You joined two years ago, you have only made 6 comments in two years, and all 6 have been in defense of the Eagles on this topic.  No other comments, no other posts?  What is your affiliation?
> 
> Back to the topic, Vince Thomas, the Eagles Girls DOC broke the #1 rule and did not look out for the welfare of the players he was entrusted to protect.  The fact that the mother was the "Team Manager" even further infuriates me, and makes me think that the Eagles management had to know something.


What does the mom being the team manager have to do with anything?  Because she is the team manager, the Eagles must have known?  Basically you are implying the mom knew, let it continue and told the Eagles????? I don't follow.


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> What does the mom being the team manager have to do with anything?  Because she is the team manager, the Eagles must have known?  Basically you are implying the mom knew, let it continue and told the Eagles????? I don't follow.


You are implying that she knew. I was just stating a known fact and was not implying anything....If I were to assume anything is would be that she didn't know or she would have notified the  authorities immediately and it wouldn't have gone unreported for TEN years.  My reason for posting that information was to show how well hidden it must have been. Geez.


----------



## AmpedSoccerFan (Mar 1, 2018)

As a parent of a very young DD I have a hard time following this. How does something like this happen? Where does it happen? Where are the parents? How is is possible not to know what your daughter is doing at any given time? I'm assuming they are not driving themselves to these "escapades" with the coaches. I'm assuming they are not paying for their own cell phones, so a parent would have access to any texts, or social media accounts at any given time.  Are we now leaving our parenting to a soccer club?


----------



## Justafan (Mar 1, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> My issue with the eagle's is the pattern snellycleatss is talking about. Too many major issues being delt with internally to keep a winning cultre / club / coaches intact. The bussiness first approach is a very dangerous game for youth sports because the bigger issues get overlooked.


Do you think we as parents share in some of the blame.  We’re the ones demanding wins/performance from the club.  They know what the landscape is here in SoCal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> VT bought so much money into the eagles program for his college contacts. He could make your daughters dreams of playing college soccer come true with a few calls and emails.
> This translates into big bucks for the club. Bussiness do horrible things to retain their cash cows.


Some of that is true..
But that's not what happened here.

If your dd is a talented player, no need for the coach to make any phone calls or emails.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> You knew Vince and though he was innocent. The Eagles must be too, right???? Until they are 100% in the clear of this thing I wouldnt be making those types of assumptions.
> 
> One thing that crossed my mind was I feel bad for the parents who stood outside the courtroom from the club in Vince's defense. We talk about "the car ride home" with our kids all the time but imagine that car ride after he admitted guilt for those supporters...........


I know how parents and former players feel. 
You're speculating.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 2, 2018)

I would think that for those families that were adamant supporters, thought he was fabulous, and thoroughly trusted him that they would not be sad and shocked but angry for his lying to their face about who he was.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> I'm sure people felt the same way about Nassar and the US Gymnastics program till the end too.


Apples and oranges....


----------



## smellycleats (Mar 2, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> I would think that for those families that were adamant supporters, thought he was fabulous, and thoroughly trusted him that they would not be sad and shocked but angry for his lying to their face about who he was.


I'm not saying that the Eagles knew about it and ignored it. I believe that they found out, kept it quiet, and handled it internally. Based on experiences in my past as a kid, I know how painful, sickening, and gut-wrenching it is to put your faith in someone only to find out they are not who they say they are. It's horrific to find out that a person you thought had your best interests at heart is actually a master manipulator. As soccer43 stated those broken feelings quickly turn to anger. I know that there are parents at Eagles who are or were heavily invested in the club that must be feeling this anger. At this point it can be directed at only one person, Vince Thomas, who alone is responsible for his actions. Time will tell if the Eagles knew and kept it quiet  to protect their assets and their reputation.  It is a small soccer world. Its my belief that when abuse occurs (especially in a small tight organization) there is always someone who knew. 
Maybe it's because of my past experiences, that I recognizedthese patterns at Eagles. I wouldn't necessarily expect a person who has had normal experiences to pick up on it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> Since your speaking for the club. How do parents feel about Vinces assistant coach from then? Mike Alexander?


Speculating and assuming seem to be walking hand in hand...
I don't speak for the club. I speak to my experience with the club.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> I'm not saying that the Eagles knew about it and ignored it. I believe that they found out, kept it quiet, and handled it internally. Based on experiences in my past as a kid, I know how painful, sickening, and gut-wrenching it is to put your faith in someone only to find out they are not who they say they are. It's horrific to find out that a person you thought had your best interests at heart is actually a master manipulator. As soccer43 stated those broken feelings quickly turn to anger. I know that there are parents at Eagles who are or were heavily invested in the club that must be feeling this anger. At this point it can be directed at only one person, Vince Thomas, who alone is responsible for his actions. Time will tell if the Eagles knew and kept it quiet  to protect their assets and their reputation.  It is a small soccer world. Its my belief that when abuse occurs (especially in a small tight organization) there is always someone who knew.
> Maybe it's because of my past experiences, that I recognizedthese patterns at Eagles. I wouldn't necessarily expect a person who has had normal experiences to pick up on it.


 "Always" rarely is...


----------



## themailman (Mar 2, 2018)

What does Mike have to do with this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> What do you think?
> 
> The article in the acorn said things went on while the victim was 15 and escalated when she 16 years old. Wouldn't an assistant coach have the most insight into what was going on with the team over a 2 year period? Way too many eyes and mouths for this thing never to have surfaced internally for the Eagles.


Speculation once again.
The Ventura County Sheriff and District Attorneys Office investigated this matter, talking with current & former players, parents, and club officials.
They disagree with you.


----------



## Bolts (Mar 6, 2018)

This is my first post and wanted to put it out that there has been a new coaching hire within the Eagles soccer club. Highly regarded girls coach Kristy Walker has left RSC and is now coaching at Eagles starting tonight. I believe this is a great hire for the Eagles and will obviously help them with the VT turmoil of the past year. I'm sure the flood gates will open up as girls love playing for her.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 6, 2018)

Bolts said:


> This is my first post and wanted to put it out that there has been a new coaching hire within the Eagles soccer club. Highly regarded girls coach Kristy Walker has left RSC and is now coaching at Eagles starting tonight. I believe this is a great hire for the Eagles and will obviously help them with the VT turmoil of the past year. I'm sure the flood gates will open up as girls love playing for her.


That’s a great hire.  My speculation is that she will be coaching DA there since she wasn’t getting those teams at Real.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Mar 6, 2018)

Lions Eyes has it right the VC sheriff investigated it all..people around the club had truly no idea and if you know players that were around at the time they will clearly support what Lion Eyes has mentioned. On a different note what a fantastic hire by the Eagles in KW!


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 7, 2018)

Pedophiles can be charming and manipulative and fool the majority but if people pay attention they can notice behaviors with some girls that aren't quite right - they choose their targets wisely and know who is vulnerable.  To the rest they act like model citizens and are very likeable.  Coaches shouldn't have opportunities to isolate girls or have private interactions with players which creates these opportunities and parents should have a voice.


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 7, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Pedophiles can be charming and manipulative and fool the majority but if people pay attention they can notice behaviors with some girls that aren't quite right - they choose their targets wisely and know who is vulnerable.  To the rest they act like model citizens and are very likeable.  Coaches shouldn't have opportunities to isolate girls or have private interactions with players which creates these opportunities and parents should have a voice.


You are correct.  In nearly all of these teacher, coach, adult friend sexual abuse cases, it involves a male adult, and female minor. The male grooms the child by making her feel important, boosting her self esteem, and doing everything that kids (boys and girls) her age don't do. Just like adult relationships, they establish a non-sexual personal connection first, then transition. Before there is any intimacy, the girls begin to feel attracted  (puppy love) toward him. He feeds this and then moves physical, using her trust and teenage infatuation and hormones to her detriment, while ensuring that she feels enough guilt not to report him.  In almost every case of this type,  she tells him she loves him before any sexual contact occurs. These men are predators, and need to be extinguished. 

Despite everyone's feel good need to be non- judgmental and accept everyone as "good people" there is really no situation where a very close personal relationship, especially with any direct electronic contact or one on one social connections, between a teen girl and a male teacher, coach, adult friend is normal. <----period


----------



## smellycleats (Mar 14, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> Ahh yes. Water under the bridge. Hire a women and bring in some gay male coaches and all will be forgotten. Honestly, great damage control moves all around......


And lucky for them people tend to have a short attention span.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 14, 2018)

Yep, normal operations, business as usual


----------

